# Watch winder predicament



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

I have a modest collection of around 4 automatics and 4 quartz watches. My most valuable watch is the Seamaster that I bought earlier on this year, when I purchased this watch I also bought a wolf watch winder to keep it in. I only ever put the Seamaster into the watch winder, I guess that is where it lives. Now to get to my question. I don't often wear the Seamaster, once a week maybe if that. I'm constantly working or doing something that doesn't warrant wearing this watch. I have other less pricey watches that I don't mind wearing for work, running, DIY, biking etc.. So I keep the Seamaster for best and special occasions when I am not working.

So it spends a lot of time in the watch winder just spinning and keeping time. Would it be better of not in the winder? I am thinking maybe it is getting worn out in this winder when I am not using it. Am I right in thinking this? Would it be better just to let it stop and and wind it when I use it? I don't think I would mind setting it when I come to use it. I guess I am just worried that I am wearing it out, degrading it by having it spinning so much as I don't wear this watch often.

Any musings on my predicament appreciated, maybe this is a silly question but I am a little worried about how long it spends in the winder.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have 20+ watches and no watch winder, I wind manually when I need to and if a watch hasn't been worn for a few weeks I give it a wind or shake and let it run for a while.

Some argue that a winder allows them to grab and go, it takes me about 30 to 90 seconds to wind and set a watch, I am never in that much of a hurry I can't afford that time.

Does a watch winder wear a watch movement, I suppose it must do, the movement is running after all, but I suspect the effects are negligible so as to not be of any consequence. So my view is if you are happy to have your Seamaster tumbling away on a winder carry on!


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

I guess that is my issue. I am not sure if I am happy about it tumbling around all the time. Its probably 98% in the winder and 2% on my wrist. Maybe I should just wear it more! Thinking about it I don't think I would mind if one of my cheaper watches was in it all the time.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Watch repairers don't like them, I don't own one, and I never will.

They look good though, but looking funky may not be a good enough reason to stick your watch in one.

Just an opinion. :biggrin:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Yes they do look good, and it keeps the watch nice and protected. I can always just have it sat in there without it spinning turned off.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

This is a much debated topic.My winders rest for nine hours a day,about the same amount of time they would be on my bedside cabinet.Your watch ,your call imho.


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

To my thinking it is like keeping your car engine running for when you want to use it, why would you.


----------



## julian2002 (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a watch box with winders for 4 watches. Bought it because it looks nice rather than for the winder functionality. I never use the winders as I quite enjoy the zen of winding and setting a watch in the morning.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Igerswis said:


> *I use winders to reduce wear and tear on screw down crowns.* They're also much more convenient than setting the time whenever you want to use it. Whether it be an automatic Seiko, chrono AP or anything in between, I've had no issues with using my (Wolf) winders to date.
> 
> Buy a decent winder with magnetic shielding and a powerful and quiet motor and it will last a long time. Buy a cheap Chinese made version and you wont be able to control the amount of turns per day and it wont last as long.
> 
> ...


 Agree with this 100% personally



Fitz666 said:


> To my thinking it is like keeping your car engine running for when you want to use it, why would you.


 This argument comes up every time and unfortunately bears no true comparison, as watch winders don't run 24-7 even most of the cheap ones.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

andyclient said:


> Agree with this 100% personally
> 
> This argument comes up every time and unfortunately bears no true comparison, as watch winders don't run 24-7 even most of the cheap ones.


 My thinking too....the winders I have run 3 minutes clockwise, wait 1 minute then 3 minutes anticlockise...it then waits 6 minutes before repeating the cycle.

Also it is on a digital timeswitch to give 8 hours per day.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Quote from Dr Roland Ranfft

"Run or Rest?

The oppinion that a watch should continously run instead of keeping it resting in a drawer is nonsense.
What moves wears, and this applies to the bearings as well as the mainspring. However, if properly serviced, a watch will run almost eternally, but if it is stored in a dry and cool place it will even last "eternallier".
Anyway, this is not actually a question for collectors. If you own a couple of watches, and don't wear them all continuously on your wrists or in your pockets, each watch will run only a couple of days now and then. So if you care for your watches, you don't have to worry about wear."

With regards to wear on screw down crowns, my daily wear/work beater for the best part of 20 years was a manual wind Vosrok, so taking into account during that period it would have had the crown unscrewed and returned 7 days a week without issue, make of that what you will.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

For me it reduces the risk of this happening, so I personally will continue to use a winder , each to their own and the arguments for and against will go on indefinitely, but the case for them outweighs the arguments against them imho , but that is just my personal opinion based on a little bit of personal experience and a big repair bill due to water ingress through worn crown seals


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Seems to be a lot of difference of opinion on this matter. There's good arguments on both sides, will have to have a think about it going forward. Thanks the replys.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

WRENCH said:


> Quote from Dr Roland Ranfft
> 
> "Run or Rest?
> 
> ...


 Good advice. My Dad never had any of his watches serviced and most sat in a drawer for years. When he passed on and I inherited them, they all worked and several kept superb time, even with non chronometer grade movements.

Conversely, I do have mine serviced but only when they exhibit signs of needing attention.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

i am a winder supporter, i cant wear all my watches all the time and i like to keep the moving at least some of the time ! , so i may put a watch on the winder for only a day and it may never get used again for a couple of month, my use has deminished since i stopped work as i have no need to grab and go anymore in a morning,i also use my winder to wind and to store/ display, hopefully i have a new one comming soon, was a kick starterproject but has been delayed, i have no quarms about using to help maintain my autos , it and it will make a nice storage / display unit when not in use .

note you can turn them off so they dont put wear on your watch at all!

deano


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

I find myself agreeing with @JoT -- the time required to wind and set a simple three-hander, even with (quick set) date is minimal -- no issue.

I do have a very nice pair of Wolf winders though, which are programmed to wind only as required (normally between 600 and 900 revolutions per day (see here)) -- but I use them currently only for my moon-phase (which is a PITA to set). The other winder is waiting for me to find a "calendar" I like (same reason).


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

yokel said:


> the time required to wind and set a simple three-hander, even with (quick set) date is minimal -


 It took me 1 minute 35 seconds, and 25 seconds out of that was waiting for the seconds to tick round to where my watch was "hacked" ready to go.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

andyclient said:


> For me it reduces the risk of this happening, so I personally will continue to use a winder , each to their own and the arguments for and against will go on indefinitely, but the case for them outweighs the arguments against them imho , but that is just my personal opinion based on a little bit of personal experience and a big repair bill due to water ingress through worn crown seals


 Seems like the perfect excuse to tell the Men'sahib that you'll no longer be helping with the washing up . . . . .


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

yokel said:


> Seems like the perfect excuse to tell the Men'sahib that you'll no longer be helping with the washing up . . . . .


 It is the wife's watch actually,and that was the excuse she used to get a dishwasher :laughing2dw:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2020)

For me other than having the watch ready to go, and you know where it is I struggle to identify any further benefit, what other mechanical item do you keep running without clear purpose, keeping a watch in a clean, dry and room temp will cause no damage, and same for a good quality winder.

I would say it's down to preference


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

I have about 30 watches. I rotate them every 2-weeks - although if I'm going to go somewhere or do something where they might get knocked I'll swap them for a quartz.

However, it only takes a more nt of time to re-set/wind them - so I really don't see the points of winders at all I'm afraid.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Really seems to be a 50 50 split on this topic. Think I will just end up leaving my seamaster in the winder for the time being, can't really see it harming it in any way and it is a nice safe place for it to live. But going forward I can't see myself ever buying another winder. Can't see the point of keeping several automatics wound, would take up a lot of space also as they are quite big. But who knows, only have 4 autos at the moment so things could change.


----------



## Eski (Feb 26, 2019)

I read recently (can't remember where, sadly) from a watch repairer that watch winders are a bad idea due to the wearing parts down unnecessarily. He said that winding the watch once a month was enough to keep the oil circulated.

I also don't see the point of a winder from the 'grab & go' perspective, as if you haven't worn the watch for, say, a few weeks, it's likely not very accurate anyway.

Just an opinion that I read and happen to agree with.

Since reading said advice I've swpnt a minute winding my lesser worn mechanicals occasionally.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Probably no different to wearing every day, my LV rarely winds down to a stop as it's been pretty much my daily watch 24/7, fifteen or so years on and one service later which it probably didn't really need and it doesn't miss a beat.

That being said years ago I was tempted with a couple of these and when I see the asking price now I should have bought a bag full of them.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Igerswis said:


> The cube style don't take up that much space especially if you stack them:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That looks great @Igerswis! Bet they look mesmerising when they are all spinning! Is the dog the guardian of the watches! How old is your dog, what breed? I have just got a dog as of last week, a little cocker cross. She's been ace so far!


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Roxyben said:


> That looks great @Igerswis! Bet they look mesmerising when they are all spinning! Is the dog the guardian of the watches! How old is your dog, what breed? I have just got a dog as of last week, a little cocker cross. She's been ace so far!


 That's a watch dog :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Bonzodog said:


> That's a watch dog :biggrin:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Ha ha, walked into that one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2020)

Is it a Pom?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just make sure your winders are at least upright, or at the least at a slight angle. The famous scene from the MCU film 'Dr. Strange' shows him opening a drawer full of winders, but horizontally oriented. The film makers made a serious faux pas here. To operate correctly, a winder needs to be oriented either vertical, or no less than 45o. The winder relies on the weighted rotor hanging downwards in order to work. In effect, the watch revolves around the hanging rotor. Laid flat as in the scene from the film, the watch and rotor would revolve as one, given the slow rotation of most winders, and therefore wouldn't wind the watch.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

I wear several watches during the day, I have space on the wonders for three of my watches, fourth is on the wrist. I like the zen of watching them go round and round.









The day date auto is a pain to set, the Vostok is my action watch, so it needs to be ready for action, like my action slacks and my action slippers!


----------

